# Crimping double barrel crimps



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Crimping double barrel sleeves*

Got bored in the middle of the night last night. Decided to make some leaders using 80 lb mono. Ran into a problem while crimping the double barrels.

The tool I use is sort of a muli-functional tool.....crimps, cuts, bends hooks, closes split shots, etc....

I had to line up the two side of the cutting blade with the channel in the double barrel sleeve. I kept the mono out of the way as I clamped down from one end. Couldn't do the other end cause that is where the loop for the swivel was made. No room...without risking nicking the mono. 

Question is:.....Is it ok to thread on two double barrels for each end of the leader? By not being able to clamp down from both ends of the double barrel.....I'm not sure if it is going to be a secure crimp. I'm thinking if I thread the tag end thru a second double barrel, and butt it up against the previously crimped one...I can then crimp #2 from the free end....and in turn make a more secure leader. I wouldn't cross crimp the double barrel. Wouldn't want to cut into the line running thru it. I know it would cost a little more by using 4 double barrels for a high low rig....but it seems it would be worth it to make them less likely to unthread. I'll get around to getting the appropriate tool soon.

I must admit that I did "lightly" cross crimp the single barrel ones that were used to secure the 2 beads and swivel in between. Did it ever so lightly though. 

Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Why the crimp?*

I've made 80 lb test leaders (snap on one end - swivel on the other) using a 5-turn cinch knot on both ends. Just make sure to wet it before cinching it up.

The only barrel swivels I make are when I make up some hooks for sharks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm a knot guy, too. It's too easy to weaken the line by crimping it. If you're looking to learn a useful skill for fishing, practice snelling hooks. I've spent many a snowy winter day learning how to pull a quick snell on a circle hook with 80# test.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I made some similar to these:
http://www.worldseafishing.com/rigs/boat_3_hook.shtml

only difference is I only made 2 hook ones instead of 3. Also I used a snap swivel on the weight attaching end.

80 is a bit thick to tie for me. I haven't had much luck. I tried making other type 2 hook rigs with it. I just can't get the knots tight enough. Either that...or I make the line to the hook way too long.

The ones I made this morning look pretty good. Beads are a bit larger than I would like though. But all in all.....ain't too bad...appearance wise. The true test is in it's strength. Hoping to get out this weekend to test them.

Thanks Sandcrab


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks flea*

I do pretty good snelling hooks with line up to 20 lb test. Just that 80 lb stuff....doesn't quite feel good in the mouth...especially since I've had a few teeth pulled in the past. Makes the other teeth separate a bit. Unexpected dental floss is the result every time I pop large diameter between the ole choppers.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I'm a patient person....*

just not when it comes to making leaders while out on the water. I like to pack em in the gear bag before heading out. Just a habit I have. Seems the ones with the swivels on the end are more compact. I've made em with less stuff....no beads, no swivels for the hooks, no sleeves.........they don't seem to hang right. Most of the time they end up all tangled around themselves. I have a bunch of the newly made ones hanging on the side of the cabinet. They hang nice and straight.....even without any weight attached to em.

Sleeves are rated around 20 lbs. A snug fit for the 80 lb test. I'm hoping that helps em hold up.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I wouldn't bother building bottom rigs. You can buy them for next to nothing off the shelf.

If you really want to tie your own rigs for small stuff, learn to tie a dropper loop. Just don't use it for bigger stuff. I lost two nice stripers this spring because the dropper knot gave out during the fight and I was too lazy to tie a fresh one every day.

If you want more than two hooks during spot season, just hook one rig onto another and _voila!_, a 4-hook rig.


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

*This should help*

http://www.leadertec.com/crimp_techniques.html


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks JDimig*

Seems I was putting way too much focus on getting a good crimp on each end. I should have crimped them halfway. 

Hey flea.....I see your point about buying leaders cheaper. I checked out the price of some of the leader necessities. Pricey indeed. Looks like a made a good call buying the stuff I used from the clearance rack. I got a bunch of stuff over the past year or so...marked wayyyyyyy down. Experimenting is what I can do.........til the goods wear out at least. I'm hoping to make some quality leaders I will have for this season into next. I'm gonna compare the ones made with Cajun line to the clear mono ones. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thrifty as far as the snell goes there is the standard snell(which I can tye with up to 200lb mono, with the proper hook so the line can pass through the eye) that I rarely use and the "quick" Snell which I have never seen a good diagram of. But it is too easy to work and it does. It was taught to me by a former Bass angler(He showed it to me twice, the second time was because I thought it was too easy) I meet on Buckroe. It was with this knot I landed my 78 Lb'er.
The way you tye this knot is to take a lenght of line about 6 inches longer than the total lenght of the leader. Slide the line through the eye(which way really does not matter now) Hold the line along the curve of the hook, now thake the line that is coming out of the eye, and twist it along the shank(toward the curve) about six wraps(the finer the line the greater the number of wraps) take the tag eng and slide it through eye(On a straight shank circle, towards the hook on a bent eye so the line lays straight) Pull tight and you are done. This knot has worked for me very well. By the way I can snell a hook with a straight shank(no Eye).


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Need to pick up some batteries for the digital cam*

I'll snell a couple hooks and put em online. I can snell pretty good with 20 lb and under. I'll try using the 80 lb stuff. Should be easy to handle. I may have to use the pliers to get the line snugged up tightly though. Seems a lot of diameter for a small 1/0 and below hook. Yall aren't trying to school me in "big fish" angling are ya?  

Thanks Digger


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*hey thrifty angler*

i still make my own bottom rigs...i like the control to make them the way i want  ..take a look at jan'snetcraft.com...this is where i get most of my stuff from...you can make a bottom rig for about $0.25...and i still like steelon over mono


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*That only too forever...*

 

I came across an old wire stripper in the tool box today. As it turns out...it made a better tool for crimping than the old silver multi-tool I have had for 15 years. A bought it a few months back at Dollar Tree for $1. My kind of price. It was originally a wire stripper...but I have repurposed it as a temp crimp tool.

I used the tip to crimp with...also used the "ISO" circles to cut off excess line length. Worked pretty good. A little hard on the hands cause it's so thin. But it'll do as a temp tool.

The snelled hook pic is a little grainy. That's free web posting sites for ya. Basically....I made the leader as described in an earlier post on this thread...I just put 2 double sleeves on each end.

Tried snelling with 80 lb mono. What a workout! Didn't have any success with the thru the eye and 6 wraps thru the loop/around the hook. Pliers didn't even help. I managed 30 lb with no problems. I'm concerned it might unravel though.

I'll try em on my next trip out. 

Here's the link to the pics:
http://members18.clubphoto.com/v828798/2585289/owner-a085.phtml

-------------


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*rattler*

thanks for the tips. Me myself...I like to make them too. It's not always easy to get to the store before heading out to the water. Especially since I like to fish overnight. One thing I don't like much....is having to stop off at a store on the way to fishing. It dampens the mood.

Thanks again.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*THRIFTY Angler*

Jann's net craft...1.800.346.6590...toll free to order a catalog....www.jannsnetcraft.com good deals and they ship fast...i usually order in Jan or Feb to get ready for the new season....if you looked for it from my last post, sorry, i spelled it wrong  hope this helps


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks rattler*

No prob on the misprint.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*crimping tool*

Please don't mistake this for anything but helpful info... BUT, the key I have found to crimping is
a) use the correct crimp for the size(diameter) line you are using, and
b) use the correct section of a 'good' crimping tool for the given crimp you have.
Most crimp tools are not too pricey and are clearly labeled to make sure you use the correct portion of the tool for the given crimp. Crimping is a great way to rig trolling baits for Striper season and offshore, however, the ability to tie a good quality knot in up to 80lbs. line is a valuable skill. Crimps are VERY strong when done correctly, and the key is having a good tool. Just don't get to close to the ends of the crimp and you should be in good shape. As for knots, I would practice tying 60lbs. line for awhile and then move up to 70-80lbs. as you get the feel for it. In knot tying, lubrication is the key. If you are struggling with a particular knot try a new one until you are successful. It seems there are very few applications for crimping when fishing from shore or in the Bay. Try to keep things simple and less can/ will go wrong.... Just some thoughts... 
Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

I crimp all my snelled fishfinder drum and striper rigs. I use 130lb. jinkai leader material. Also, use nothing but aluminum double crimps, and a bench crimping tool. Always move the tool a small amount towards the swivel end and it creates a small flare on the hook end which will not cut the leader. An Aussie captain taught me this in the late sixies, and they use crimps alot. I have never had one fail. 130lb leader is just too big to tie. There are rachet type crimping tools that can be bought for less than 50.00.


----------

